# Simplon Gravity Carbon Hardtail kpl. XTR nur 9,7Kg Top Ausstattung



## Zuckerwalze (11. Juli 2012)

Simplon Gravity Carbon Hardtail kpl. XTR, nur 9,7Kg Top Ausstattung!

Hier im Forum für 950

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...il-mountainbike-mtb-xtr-9,7kg-highen/68774269


----------

